# Demasoni's and Yellow Labs



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

Hi to all, I am brand new to the forum and I am looking for opinions, experiences, and suggestions. I'm also quite new to the hobby but have did lots of research and reading and still going. I immediately fell in love with the Lake Malawi Cichlids specifically Yellow Labs. So with saying that I'm really interested in stocking my 55gal tank with Yellow Labs and Demasoni's I love the colors and how they blend in, but i want to know the if this mixture is a good one and how I should set it up any all suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Also is it ok to use regular rocks from outside as the decor or are the rocks sold in average LFS specifically for the fish and their habitats?? I just want to be extra careful so please let class begin and thanks ahead of time.


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm also new to cichlids... and loved the yellow labs and demasoni as well... Putting those two in a 55 was suggested to me when I first posted here. I haven't gotten mine yet, but that's what's going in my 55 gallon - I just bought the black moon sand yesterday and will hopefully have water in the tank to cycle later this week... I just need to find a place where I can buy 15 demasoni at once... probably on line.

I also plan to put Acei with them eventally as well


----------



## Mitch101 (Sep 15, 2007)

I have had a time with demasoni, bought 14 months ago, when I was down to 4 bought ten more, had 1 fry showup for a day then he disapeared and now we have two left. No disease and am pretty sure it wasent our lab juvies. I would go with another blue fish.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

you can use rocks from outside. but becareful some of them can be dangerous for your tank. i would stay away from rocks with sliver or gold minerals in them. so you are deciding to go with mbunas. they have awesome colors and their attitude are interesting to watch. you want some demasoni..."the devil of malawi"... mean lil ********. i suggest you keep 12 or more in your tank so the dom male wont pick off the female so quickly. 12demasoni and 8 yellow labs is a good number IMO.

here is a pic of my tank
http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j5/kh ... 110127.jpg


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Color wise, the demasoni and yellow labs are a great combo. People seem to have mixed experiences with them. Some have aggression issues, some don't...I guess it just depends on the individuals you have and if you're giving them the proper set up. Lots of rocks seem to be the best way to go for dems. Rocks from outside are fine (follow khakis suggestions). Texas Holey Rock works great too. Lots of holes plus hardens the water. I would suggest going with 15 dems and 6 labs.

How long has your tank been set up? Make sure it's cycled and ready before adding your fish...it would suck to lose them all right off the bat.

If you click on the tanks button below my post, you can see a pic of my tank. Mine is more natural themed instead of dark or light, but I think it looks nice.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Once the tank is ready to add fish, I would go with a larger group of demasoni, say 18-20??? The tank will hold them, and the more you add, the more your chances for long term success with them, IMO. A group of 6-7 Yellow labs would set the tank off perfectly.

You can also check out the landscaping stores for better bargains on nice rock!

Kim


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

I would make sure the Yellow Labs are bigger, and go in the tank 1st. GL.


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

Also where can i find them? lol i called almost all the LFS in my area and out of the way and none of them has even heard of Demasoni, I am really frustrated because those that say they do have a totally different fish and I don't want to waste my time. So please any suggestions??


----------



## fumoffu (Apr 23, 2008)

There are two things at the top of the screen too look at. This sight sponsors, and the Reviews.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

try looking online and order some


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

Well thank you all for your suggestions, I have another question I have read that the Demasoni are highly aggressive but toward each other. I want to know would they be as aggressive to the Labs as well in the same way?. Also I read that they don't do well with other mbuna colored the same way would there be a huge problem here if any Johanni were to be entered into the mix?


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

my demasoni mainly ignore my yellow labs


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

most mbuna are like that. they tend to be aggressive towards fish of similar colors and patterns. it is nature. they fight off would be parents to get their offspring into the mix.

demasoni tend to be higly aggressive towards each other and other similar fish. they should not bother the labs much at all because they will be to busy bothering themselves.

again higher numbers ease aggression. and try aquabid.com they usally have some good finds off people selling large groups of fish. you may not find 20 in one shot but you could get a 12 or so here and there.

just a couple of bid going on now to give you an idea....

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1211594446
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1211984400
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1211804243
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1211970004

again most are good sellers but you have to look around to get the best deal :wink: also contact any seller and ASK THEM what there policy is on shipping, for DOA's and such. other than that i have had great success with people on aquabid :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

most breeders will also have more upon winning auction. i know everyone i delt with did, and i do too. i do currently have breeding demasoni but im keeping all there offspring for the next few months, need to rebuild my population. BTW most people who sell demasoni also have yellow labs, that way you can save on shipping


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I wouldn't house another blue striped or barred fish with demasoni, but I'm not sure that the johanni would be an issue due to the horizontal striping. Never tried it, though...

If you want a third species, how about M. callainos? (The fish in my avatar...) You would want to reduce the demasoni numbers I suggested above to about 14 or 15, but if you do that, a trio of M. callainos would look very nice with the dems and Yellow labs.

Kim


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

kim, someone else on here has a tank of yellow labs/demsoni/ johanni and it looks stunning, very blue but stunning. and they said theres no problems between the demasoni and johanny, i 4get whos though(someone trustworthy though)


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

So then Johanni's and Demasoni's could work out 2gether? Also I have been looking
at a few cats lately and I find the Upside Down Cat pretty cool any ideas on that??


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

I had trouble finding blue fish. I bought a kenyi and a scolofi. They get along great.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've kept upside down catfish with my cichlids before without any problems.

I don't see any crossbreeding issues with the johanni and demasoni.

Kenyi need a minimum 75G tank, darkenedkaven.

Kim


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

If you're interested in blue and the horizontal striping like johanni, why not get a bunch of M. Mainganos. They're a little aggressive, but less so than demasoni(from what I've read) stay the same size and give you some interesting uncommon stripes. You could then get a group of vertically striped fish like a cynotilapia for a lighter blue color. White top Haras would give you attractive females as well. Or if you wanted something different, get a small group of acei, like 3 or 4.


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

he is a hybrid and has not grown much at all. He is only an inch and a half. *** had him for two months.


----------

